# Notification List



## Mikhail (Mar 25, 2008)

Dear fellow aqua plant addicts, oops, I meant enthusiasts. Is anyone keeping up with a member list for the DFW area? I am new to this site, but I would like to be notified of any events/meetings. I could even host a club meeting if people do not mind trucking all the way down to Mansfield. Let me know how it works if someone is keeping up with a list.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm in Arlington, Mansfield seems close!


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Mike Cameron, the treasurer, takes the membership dues ($20, due in January each year) and keeps the membership list. However, everyone is free to post in this forum.

Good to see you here, Mikhail!

Cheryl in Denton-ish


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

ranchwest said:


> I'm in Arlington, Mansfield seems close!


I'm in McKinney, even closer! 

Mihail, what about hosting this April's meeting? April 19-th is the special day.

--Nikolay


----------

